# rhinestone template help



## michellehoskins (Oct 11, 2013)

We don't have great rhinestone software (SureCutsAlot) and arent ready to buy better software just yet. Does anyone know where we can get the artwork done? We cut the sticky flock ourselves, I just need the artwork. Our software isnt good enough to fill in most designs.
Thanks!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Affinity Express or Idea or whatever its called now offers rhinestone template design in their design services.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

headfirst said:


> Affinity Express or Idea or whatever its called now offers rhinestone template design in their design services.


Affinity Express offers rhinestone design services?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

YourLogoGear said:


> Affinity Express offers rhinestone design services?


It's not affinity anymore, its idea custom solutions Idea Custom Solutions | Production and Business Services

I can't vouch for the quality, but when I was at ASI in Chicago last summer I ended up making the decision to buy Stone Cut Pro and the DAS folks gave me a flyer about them offering rhinestone art. I spoke with some folks at Idea about it but just ended up having my artist watch all the stonecut training videos for a day and learn how to use it.


----------



## serdnaclsg87 (Dec 8, 2011)

It might help if you post the design. Someone might help you out if it's easy enough. I'm not sure how many companies would give out cut files at a price cheaper than if you get some software to design them.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

blingartusa.com does you just submit it


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

I produce custom designs but please note that a design can cost you anywhere from $35 and up. The cost depends on the time it takes, complexity and allows you 3 changes. You can view my work here


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

winpc2014 rhinestone pro edition is only $279.This can easily repay for it self with a job or two. Then you will have complete control


----------

